# Off-Topic >  Latest Addition to the Shoestring Shipyard Fleet!

## Downeast Thunder

For quite some time now, Ive been searching for a low cost project/donor boat with a trailer for the purpose of using the spars, rigging and hardware, bow pulpit, and trailer for the 18 pocket cruiser sailboat Im presently building.

I found one! BUT..Im still searching for another!

The boat I found and purchased is a 1975 Olympic Dolphin 23 sloop. The owner I bought it from had spent countless hours scrubbing & cleaning the boat inside and out. The interior of the hull is immaculate, and much work has been accomplished already. The hull is fairly solid and sound. All the parts are there. I discovered the boat wont need all that much to have it ready to sail so it would be a shame to strip the hull for parts and equipment.

New thought: I purchased the boat and towed it home (about 130 miles from where I purchased it) and decided this boat would make a great little sailing vessel to get me out on the water next summer while still working on the construction of my present sailboat build project. In the meantime, my search continues for a donor boat as I had originally intended.

When my 18 pocket cruising sailboat is complete and in the water, Ill offer this one for sail (pun intended). 

There wont be many more (if any) videos this season of my 18 sailboat build due to Wintah and all the cold, wet, miserable weather (including snow & ice) for this year. Ill have to wait until springtime and warmer weather to continue. The past couple of days, we woke up to 32 degrees (Fahrenheit) or 0 degrees (Celsius). Plus, the weather has been quite rainy and raw outside. Of course, the videos will continue but will be on other subject matter.

*Here's the video:*

----------

